# 2001 Beetle 2.0 Automatic Transmission Removal



## Quinkles McGee (Mar 21, 2012)

So I have 2001 beetle that I took to a VW dealer, and they are telling me without a doubt that the transmission is shot. I am pretty well mechanically inclined and am considering attempting to replace the transmission myself with the help of some friends. Can any one give me some advice on the process such as where to start, as well as difficulty levels? I want to get some info on how to go about this or even see if I feel comfortable doing this on my own before I start ripping things apart. I guess the biggest question I would have is does the whole engine need to be removed or can the transmission be removed individually? Thank you everyone in advance, all your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoops, this is the 2012 Beetle forum... be sure to post it in the "New Beetle" forum instead


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Your in the right forum; "New Beetle & New Beetle Convertible". The engine does not need to come out to remove the transmission; many people seem to have problems with the wiring and the valve body are worn out or bad. If you search on newbeetle.org; many people have had success replacing the wiring and valve body to fix their problems. How is your car acting; you might check with a independent transmission shop that deals with Volkswagen or tackle the job yourself. Most dealers just replace transmission and do not even attempt to do any repairs. You might post or search here for more feedback and info on your problem. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/transmission-talk/

Many have replaced the wiring harness and valve body for under $1000 with good results; something to consider. As with anything there are no guarantees but considering the cost of a rebuilt or new; its worth investigating your options.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

But it's not the right forum lol, you're in the 2012+ beetle section lol


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is the forum; you are referring to: 


*The Beetle*
_Discussion forum for the all-new 21st century Beetle, produced from 2012 - present._
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5309-The-Beetle

we are here: 

*New Beetle & New Beetle Convertible*
_Discussion area for the New Beetle and New Beetle Convertible, produced from 1998 to 2010._
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5-New-Beetle-amp-New-Beetle-Convertible


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

billymade said:


> Here is the forum; you are referring to:
> 
> 
> *The Beetle*
> ...


Ok that's weird, because on my phone in tapatalk it shows up on "The Beetle" forum lol. Oh well, hope you get the info you need OP!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, it looks like the admin just moved it; when I was reading the post, it was already moved. :screwy:


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

It's like 'billymade' said what is going in with your car.... My transmission was slipping hardcore and go figure VWOA sent me the recall letter to replace my valve body after I had passed the mileage by 1k miles and they wouldn't honor it.... I had my valve body replaced and the car was ok,..... 
Is your car bucking hard when it downshifts ?


----------

